# 85 300zx has idle problem-Hose



## ryp (Aug 2, 2008)

85 300zx has idle problem.
I found that a vacum hose is cracked at what I think is called the AIC valve.
It's located just before the the TB intake.
My local Nissan parts guy says that hose is no longer available.
Where can I find that hose?

Thanks,
Ron

I did search for it and i found this part, but I'm not sure if this is correct, need to know if this is right one.


Product SKU: 11827-Z31003


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

Well, that's not a vaccum hose, and it's busted on my car too. Unfortunately, Nissan is the only place that carries it. My dealership quoted it at $20, which is highway robbery to me for a moulded hose. It's part of the oil breather system. Options-- maybe try to fab the hose out of a similar one from the local parts store?


----------



## ryp (Aug 2, 2008)

mwolvin said:


> Well, that's not a vaccum hose, and it's busted on my car too. Unfortunately, Nissan is the only place that carries it. My dealership quoted it at $20, which is highway robbery to me for a moulded hose. It's part of the oil breather system. Options-- maybe try to fab the hose out of a similar one from the local parts store?




You are right, it's not a vaccum hose. I did more research to find the hose in question and the one that is shown is a Flame Arrestor, OEM # 11827 - V5202.
The one I need resides below that hose, It goes to the AIC valve and then connects into the the molded plastic tube just before the throttle body, also the Flame arrestor does too. 
I talked with a sales rep at courtesyparts.com and he tried his darnest to find that hose after we both looking at .PDF files schematics and it's shows the hose but no part listed. 
Don't try to make that Flame Arrestor hose, it has a Bottle Brush insert inside it. I was told.
The bottom line courtesyparts.com agrees that part is no longer available as my local told me...


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

first ask yourself why they mold hoses...
so they don't kink right?

what else makes a hose not kink?

more hose.

cut it longer and it won't kink when you fit it together. and you can find it at autozone for like 50 cents.


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

That hose cannot be made out of a larger hose-- the inner diameter's are different at the two ends. You will have to keep searching for a molded hose with the correct diameters, that can be modified to work.

If you find one that works, pass the part number along to the rest of us. Save us all some trouble. . ..


----------



## ryp (Aug 2, 2008)

no luck finding one, does anyone have a used AIC hose? Or custom hoses info?
Thanks


----------



## yogidapimp58 (Jun 30, 2008)

if u wanna be cheap. put elctrical tape around the pipe really good and tight, but make sure u clean the pipe good. I did that with my pcv pipe, which is on the side where you put the oil. The pipe stopped leaking after that.


----------



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

Or if you really want to take your chances,go to a junkyard. There might be some freshly junked z31 with the hose you are looking for.


----------



## ryp (Aug 2, 2008)

Update: I finally found a guy in Tampa that had a few hoses laying around. He has lots of 300zx stuff.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

ahh, didn't know it had two different diameters...

in that case.. 

zip ties.

the mechanic-on-a-budget's best friend


----------

